# What is this new marker in the app?



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

I just updated last night, opened my application today & there is a new marker at our local arena. Does anyone know what this is?

It is (apparently) the only marker nearby. It almost looks like an airport marker, except there is no cue number & it is also square. The marker looks like an airport marker with a little tent inside. When I tap it, it becomes a square marker with "T.I." inside. No idea what it is & have never seen it before.


----------



## jhUBERt (Apr 3, 2017)

Is it a black colored marker? I have seen these on my app where we have concert events and whatnot. When you click the marker it opens up and tells you the name of the event.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

AVLien said:


> I just updated last night, opened my application today & there is a new marker at our local arena. Does anyone know what this is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could be location of the next T.I. rap concert.......


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

That marks the latest "Travis Incident" so the clean up teams can respond.


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

BrunoG said:


> That marks the latest "Travis Incident" so the clean up teams can respond.


I don't know Travis. I'm assuming he's messy though. Lolz


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

jhUBERt said:


> Is it a black colored marker? I have seen these on my app where we have concert events and whatnot. When you click the marker it opens up and tells you the name of the event.


That sort of makes sense. It wouldn't open though. Before I tapped it, it was a round marker (like the airport marker with nobody in cue) with a little tent in it. Like I said, I've never seen it before (maybe I just wasn't looking) even though we have tons of concerts there. Last Saturday Ween played there & the Asheville symphony played as well. It was a mad-house. That was before I updated my partner app though, so maybe that explains why I didn't see anything before.

If they mean to inform us about things, they really could do better with the app. I have studied UX (user experience) & web usability for years. One of the (generally accepted) foremost books on either is called "Don't Make Me Think", because everything with a website (or an app, since the two are essentially ubiquitous) should be intuitive. One shouldn't need a training video, or an extensive forum section, to understand a thing like that. If they do, someone hasn't been doing their job.

That really is one of my biggest gripes about this gig: it is anything but intuitive.

Uber could make a lot of people a lot happier if they would listen to drivers' criticisms of the app & actually effect change based on it. I see more & more adversarial behavior on each side every day. It isn't going to stop the way things are going. It takes a class action du jour to get the slightest changes that would benefit drivers, whether it is in app tipping (which we still don't have), or simple (read: fair) pricing & payout, they seem to require litigation to relinquish just a little bit of their massive take. Lyft is really biting into their business due to a number of scandals of late.

All they would have to do to turn that around is concede a few bucks here & there back to the drivers. It would effectively end 80% of their P.R. problems. But it looks like the closest we are getting to that is Spotify integration.

Sorry about the </rant>


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It was indeed a T. I. concert. 
Way to be helpful, Uber.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for the warning Uber on areas to avoid.


----------

